# 328d EGR Valve, EGR Cooler and DEF Module failed



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all, so about a week ago my 328d CEL and drivetrain malfunction light came on at around 87k. Car went into reduced power mode. Brought car into the dealer and they ran their test plan. The test revealed the EGR and DEF module failed. Luckily I have extended warranty so this is covered, but this was going to be a 3.5k repair. I'm kinda disappoint that this failure happened even though I drive approx 550 miles a week with 70% being Highway speed at around 70-80 mph. But then again I'm not too surprised given all the EGR related posts. I would appreciate on any tips on how I can minimize from this happening again? Otherwise not any major problems with the car, and I hope to keep it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Here are ALL the "module" entries for your car.*

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f31-328d-xdrive-tou/search?q=Module


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

bcsan said:


> Hi all, so about a week ago my 328d CEL and drivetrain malfunction light came on at around 87k. Car went into reduced power mode. Brought car into the dealer and they ran their test plan. The test revealed the EGR and DEF module failed. Luckily I have extended warranty so this is covered, but this was going to be a 3.5k repair. I'm kinda disappoint that this failure happened even though I drive approx 550 miles a week with 70% being Highway speed at around 70-80 mph. But then again I'm not too surprised given all the EGR related posts. I would appreciate on any tips on how I can minimize from this happening again? Otherwise not any major problems with the car, and I hope to keep it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Be nice to know the BMW faults that were stored.


----------



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are the fault codes. I just got my car back.

273600 EGR Valve Position--Long term drift positioning deviation too high
8051B5- Return pump: Taught-in volume outside permitted range

Found EGR Cooler Flap stuck when applied vacuum, also no output from Change Over Valve when applied vacuum.
Then found SCR Delivery Module defective as well.

Does anyone know what does the return pump error mean?


----------



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are the fault codes. I just got my car back.

273600 EGR Valve Position--Long term drift positioning deviation too high
8051B5- Return pump: Taught-in volume outside permitted range

Found EGR Cooler Flap stuck when applied vacuum, also no output from Change Over Valve when applied vacuum.
Then found SCR Delivery Module defective as well.

Does anyone know what does the return pump error mean?


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

bcsan said:


> Luckily I have extended warranty so this is covered, but this was going to be a 3.5k repair.


What kind of extended warranty do you have? Is is a CPO?


----------



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

No CPO, i ordered the car brand new.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

CBU?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz21 (Jan 10, 2017)

Test plan says to replace so they just change everything. The proper way to repair the car is to find the actual failed components, replace them and rediagnose. Diesels can flag parts as defective due to other defective parts, that doesnt necessarily mean they need to be replaced. Have to peel the layers back slowly and methodically.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

bcsan said:


> No CPO, i ordered the car brand new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


I was just curious on what kind of "extended" warranty were you referring to. But you were talking about the original 50,000/4 years warranty right?


----------



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

X3-terrestrial said:


> I was just curious on what kind of "extended" warranty were you referring to. But you were talking about the original 50,000/4 years warranty right?


Actually, It's my Geico MBI. Not a bad deal considering I only paid $250 deductible, but this only for new cars or cars less than 15k miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

bcsan said:


> Actually, It's my Geico MBI. Not a bad deal considering I only paid $250 deductible, but this only for new cars or cars less than 15k miles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


did you check http://bmw-rp.com/ to see if your vehicle has an ELW for those parts? Would your dealer tell you if you did? Not necessarily, since mine didn't even though it was right there on the key code printout.


----------



## 1SLOWD (11 mo ago)

bcsan said:


> Here are the fault codes. I just got my car back.
> 
> 273600 EGR Valve Position--Long term drift positioning deviation too high
> 8051B5- Return pump: Taught-in volume outside permitted range
> ...


Hey bscan,

Sorry to necro a quite old post, but I have this exact issue. What parts were replaced to resolve these two codes?

Supposedly, the EGR cooler is under recall and should be replaced once parts are available, but what parts were replaced to resolve these two problems?

Thank you!!


----------

